# alpine 7909j



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

RARE ALPINE CD PLAYER 7909J JAPAN MADE - eBay (item 130389384954 end time May-17-10 00:25:59 PDT)

classic, its got a reserve price tho.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

overpriced for what I can get one to canada/usa.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

jmontoya21 said:


> RARE ALPINE CD PLAYER 7909J JAPAN MADE - eBay (item 130389384954 end time May-17-10 00:25:59 PDT)
> 
> classic, its got a reserve price tho.




thanks for the post *jmontoya21*

and its for a deck that really isn't that good these days.

Dont hate me IMHO


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

This sold for 400 shipped to USA. How is that over priced for a J? I have seen most J's sell for 500-600 lately


----------

